# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Dojenje bebe s Down sindromom - priča jedne mame

## Sun

tako lijepa i topla priča,

svaka pohvala mami   :Heart:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

I meni je baš drago da ste je objavili na portalu.

----------


## MamaRibice

Prekrasna je prica   :Heart:

----------


## corny

Da, priča je prelijepa.    :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

DOđe mi da istučem mame koje samoinicijativno ne žele dojiti. Jer je to "naporno".

----------


## Brunda

:Heart:

----------


## pale

:Kiss:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

ovo je prava stvar.  mama, svaka čast    :Heart:

----------


## Willow

prekrasno   :Heart:

----------


## curly mama

da...  :Heart:

----------

